# Web mail form



## Gman121 (May 7, 2006)

I have created the web mail form but i want the form on the web to send the email without it having to go to outlook to send the mail my html is

[/SIZE][/B]

*
This form sends an email to [email protected] This feature works to some degree but is not there yet. It has a glitch in it just say yes to whatever your computer says.

Name:

Mail:

Comment:


*
[/SIZE][/B]
[/SIZE][/B]


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Does your webhost support PHP?
http://webdevfaqs.com/php.php#mailer


----------



## Gman121 (May 7, 2006)

I think so. I am trying to send it directly through the website without having to use any email editor. The website is enhskeyclub.editme.com


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You'll need to use a serverside language like PHP, ASP, or Perl. I'm not sure if editme allows that, you'll have to ask them.


----------



## Gman121 (May 7, 2006)

It looks like they use php


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Ok, then the code in the link above will work for you.


----------



## Gman121 (May 7, 2006)

what code above


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The link in post #2.


----------



## Gman121 (May 7, 2006)

Could you make the html for me its really confusing

Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can use the HTML form you already have.


----------



## Gman121 (May 7, 2006)

But the one i have doesnt work it needs to correlate with your form i am confused


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes, save the PHP file to your site, and set the "action" of your form to point to it.


----------



## Gman121 (May 7, 2006)

How do i do that


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It looks like you set the form action to mailer.php. You need to save the PHP script to mailer.php.


----------



## Gman121 (May 7, 2006)

I am really stumped any advice


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, you said your host allows PHP. You make a PHP file, and put the script in it. Not sure how else to explain it.


----------



## Gman121 (May 7, 2006)

can you make the file for me


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I posted a link to the file...
http://webdevfaqs.com/php.php#mailer


----------



## Gman121 (May 7, 2006)

Which file


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Have you read the instructions there? It's the one that says "How do I get form results emailed to me?"


----------



## Gman121 (May 7, 2006)

Can you copy and paste in there what i need i am not quite sure please


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I think you need to read through the instructions there, it has a link to download the file along with an example form.


----------



## Gman121 (May 7, 2006)

can you save the file and then open it copy and paste the contents and email it to [email protected] i just hate to download things i dont trust downloading anything.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm not really planning on doing your website for you, you can download the file if you want it.


----------



## Gman121 (May 7, 2006)

but the file could have spyware or viruses


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It doesn't. There's not really a lot we can do to help you if you don't want to take the advice given.


----------



## Gman121 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for your advice and time i will try it when i have access to the other computer that i dont care about that will be by saturday morning.


----------



## Gman121 (May 7, 2006)

I was wondering if any body could create a web email form for me using php. The adress i want the mail mailed to is [email protected]

Thanks alot,

Gman121


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

You don't have AV?

brendandonhu: thanks for the tip but a have a question. All I have to do is get the code from that website, upload to my website as *whatever.php* and I am get to go?

EDIT: Its working. Thanks!


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

It worked for me using the instructions on the other thread you created about this. How about you?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

You can try this:

http://www.aota.net/Pre-Installed_Scripts/instantmailform.php3


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

Please don't ask people to do things for you.. this is a support website.. you should try to learn to do things yourself then if you have troblue ask here. -cnelson.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've merged both of your threads here. Please do not start a new one for the same topic.

You need to follow the advice given. I don't do php and it looks like it couldn't be spelled out any better to me.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

:up:

Al least try to use the advice. If you run into a problem then ask for help don't ask other people to do your work for you.


----------

